# Key West to Havana Race



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was delighted when Obama won the election because of his view on diplomacy but absolutely ecstatic to hear Hillary talk about opening relations with Cuba at her confirmation hearings. I hope the professional regatta management folks at Premier Racing (Key West Race Week & Miami Race Week) are planning the revival of the Key West to Havana Race. 
Premiere-Racing.com PREMIERE RACING EVENTS
Such a race would be a great follow up / finale to Key West Race Week. If this ball gets rolling the US yacht clubs around the Gulf and on the southern Atlantic coast could start to plan for feeder races to Key West. I would think this could be doable by 2010. I would definitely come out of retirement to do this race.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

> I was delighted when Obama won the election because of his view on diplomacy but absolutely ecstatic to hear Hillary talk about opening relations with Cuba at her confirmation hearings.


Hmmm... how can Hillary and Obama be related in any way, shape, fashion or form to racing? One wonders why one would preface such a thread with a political statement?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Politicians say all kinds of things. This team has already backed off numerous campaign promises. Don't make reservations yet.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Here we go again .........................


----------



## rdunncpa (Sep 30, 2004)

*Key West to Havana*



wingsailor said:


> I was delighted when Obama won the election because of his view on diplomacy but absolutely ecstatic to hear Hillary talk about opening relations with Cuba at her confirmation hearings. I hope the professional regatta management folks at Premier Racing (Key West Race Week & Miami Race Week) are planning the revival of the Key West to Havana Race.
> Premiere-Racing.com************* PREMIERE RACING EVENTS
> Such a race would be a great follow up / finale to Key West Race Week. If this ball gets rolling the US yacht clubs around the Gulf and on the southern Atlantic coast could start to plan for feeder races to Key West. I would think this could be doable by 2010. I would definitely come out of retirement to do this race.


If these races are from mid-May to mid-July, we are in!

Rim Shot
Beneteau First 36.7
USA 96


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for this one, though it would be nice.


----------



## lporcano (Feb 20, 2003)

chauhttp://35knots.com


----------



## CaptThunder (Jun 14, 2009)

*Sarastoa to Havana*

The Sarasota Yacht Club is sponsoring a race from Sarasota to Havana on May 16, 2010. The participants will then do a race in Cuban waters, the "Castillo" race.....then race from Havana to Key West. Wooohoooo.

The above is the good news. The bad news is that only the first 100 boats are assured of a place in the race. There are already 120 boats signed up. My boat "Moonshine" is #119 on the list.

The race is of course contingent on US Government approval which has been applied for but not obtained as of yet.

Here is the link:

Sarasota - Havana Regatta - Sarasota Yacht Club


----------

